# afficher des fenetres venant de serveurs UNIX



## bapts (9 Août 2001)

Salut, je crois bien avoir vu passer un utilitaire qui permettait d'afficher des fenetres provenant de serveurs unix sur le mac, mais je ne sais plus ou ...

Sur les stations unix, il suffit de taper un truc du genre "setenv DISPLAY no_IP:0.0" et hop! les fenetres sont redirigees sur le moniteur local, quelque soit la machine d'ou vient le process.

Y a-t-il une astuce ou un utilitaire qui permet de faire ca sous OS X ?

Bapts


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Août 2001)

Euh tu veux dire que le Server Unix a un server graphique (XWindow) ou autre, et tu voudrai prendre lle contrôle de cette interface depuis MacOsX ?
ou alors, c'est le contraire ?
 J'ai pas tout compris désolé...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Août 2001)

Bon alors, dans ce cas, rien de plus simple, (enfin, c'est pas tout simple non plus, mais presque)..

Tu installes xWindow sur ton MacOsX (comme expliquez sur le tutorial de Macplus et là, ben voilà, t'executes la commande Unix que ta cité qui te permet de prendre le contrôle du server distant, et tu te retrouves avec la fenêtre du server...


----------



## bapts (10 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Euh tu veux dire que le Server Unix a un server graphique (XWindow) ou autre, et tu voudrai prendre le contrôle de cette interface depuis MacOsX ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est exactement ca : afficher des fenetres venant d'un serveur unix (Xwindows) sur mon mac avec OS X.

par exemple : faire un telnet vers le serveur unix depuis le mac, et pouvoir rediriger les fenetres des applis sur mon ecran (ce qu'on faisait avec MacX ou Xoftware sous OS 8 ou 9). 

Bapts


----------

